# Intercostal Muscle Strain?



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you working out and doing push-ups?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

hot bath? ibuprofen?


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hurts in a specific spot or along the whole rib?
Pain without movement ? Pain lying down?
any specific injuries to the area?
Any pain at night? 
Does it hurt to breath?


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I would see a doctor. Intercostal muscles can take a few weeks to heal and at the very least you should take it easy and ice it. For the most part all you can do is rest and wait. Doctor might give you an NSAID and some pain meds


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Deviant said:


> I don't post much these days but figured I'd throw this out there for anyone that's had it.
> 
> Got a bad pain in bottom of right front rib cage. Going to see a doc on Saturday, but have been reading about intercostal muscle injuries between ribs. Does hurt to the touch, and when stretching out, but today I had full on spasms in that area that felt like a knife in my side. First time I remember the pain was spinning out of a butter and was bad enough I stopped for awhile.
> 
> Anyone had anything like this from doing spins or anything? If so, how did you treat it (besides the obvious rest)?


Yup - done that twice...once playing rugby, once at the driving range... I will say it is one of the most painful injuries I've ever had. First thing doc will probably do is send you for an x ray to see if any ribs are busted. Mind you, busted ribs are hard to pick up on x rays so you may not get a definitive. Either way it doesn't really matter because you can't really do anything to speed the process of natural healing if it's a busted rib or a muscle strain. Both are very painful...try not to laugh, cough etc. and it tends to hurt like fk at night lying down in bed or even breathing heavily. I did not get any good sleep with this injury both times for the 6 weeks plus it took to heal properly. Also don't rush back until it's fully healed...it's one of those injuries that can linger if you start playing sport again before it's completely healed. Of course, it might not be as bad for you...depends on the level of strain. Good luck!


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

scotty100 said:


> Yup - done that twice...once playing rugby, once at the driving range... I will say it is one of the most painful injuries I've ever had. First thing doc will probably do is send you for an x ray to see if any ribs are busted. Mind you, busted ribs are hard to pick up on x rays so you may not get a definitive. Either way it doesn't really matter because you can't really do anything to speed the process of natural healing if it's a busted rib or a muscle strain. Both are very painful...try not to laugh, cough etc. and it tends to hurt like fk at night lying down in bed or even breathing heavily. I did not get any good sleep with this injury both times for the 6 weeks plus it took to heal properly. Also don't rush back until it's fully healed...it's one of those injuries that can linger if you start playing sport again before it's completely healed. Of course, it might not be as bad for you...depends on the level of strain. Good luck!


Sounds like what I did this weekend. landed a jump horribly wrong and landed on my side. Ribs hurt on my left side. Only hurts with certain actions.. Coughing, breathing reallly heavily which only really happens when I yawn. Doesn't really hurt to the touch, but feels tight in that area like a muscle tightness. Been on Ibuprofin and taking it easy.


----------

